
Pardon My French - Projet Collaboratif Incongru - zoowar
http://www.pardon-my-french.fr/
======
biscarch
Heh. Having some fun browsing around.

Some of the recordings are better than others. I think the Gotye cover
(Mademoiselle Igor - Quelqu'un que j'usais de connaître (Gueautiaient)) is the
best I've heard so far.

Gotye: [http://www.pardon-my-
french.fr/songs/Mademoiselle%20Igor%20-...](http://www.pardon-my-
french.fr/songs/Mademoiselle%20Igor%20-%20Quelqu_un%20que%20j_usais%20de%20connaitre%20%28Gueautiaient%29.mp3)

